# Clavier Physique AZERTY iPad marche en QWERTY



## Deleted member 47804 (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour et joyeuses fêtes, 

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?
J'utilise trois claviers virtuels sur mon iPad, un QWERTY US, un Français Canadiens AZERTY et un QWERTY UK.
Quand je pose mon iPad sur son dock clavier AZERTY






Bien que le clavier bluetooth soit bel et bien un AZERTY, il tappe tout le temps en QWERTY. J'ai tenté de virer mes claviers UK et US (QWERTY) de la liste des claviers utilisées (Réglage => général => clavier => clavier internationaux) pour n'y laisser qu'un seul clavier Français Azerty

 Ca n'a rien changer pour le clavier physique qui continue à se croire en QWERTY. Je suis allé dans Reglage =>Général =>International et j'ai bien vérifié que la langue choisie est le Français, qu'il n'y a qu'un seul clavier, et que le format régional est celui de la france.

D'où ma question, comment est on supposé modifier la configuration du clavier physique de l'iPad?


----------



## jfp67 (6 Janvier 2011)

bonsoir

Désolé je n'ai pas de réponse à cette question.

En revanche je me demande si l'ipad est facilement utilisable sans clavier bluetooth, en usage nomade, pour le traitement de texte ?
Sur un iphone, c'est très limité, quelques mails et on est déjà à saturation. Mais sur l'ipad, peut on taper un texte assez facilement ?


----------



## jaxfk (2 Mai 2011)

dans ton ipad va dans reglages-general-internationale-clavier- en haut à droite clic sur modifier et supprimer les claviers que tu veux pas... ai je repondu à ta question?


----------

